
Eyes in the Sky - wheresvic3
https://restofworld.org/2020/india-magh-mela/
======
082349872349872
At some level, dealing with large herds of homo sapiens becomes similar to
dealing with large herds of bos taurus. Compare the basic issues discussed in:

[http://www.gkstill.com/CV/PhD/Chapter2.html](http://www.gkstill.com/CV/PhD/Chapter2.html)

with:

[https://www.grandin.com/references/design.construction.facil...](https://www.grandin.com/references/design.construction.facilities.handling.cattle.html)

[https://worksafe.govt.nz/topic-and-
industry/agriculture/work...](https://worksafe.govt.nz/topic-and-
industry/agriculture/working-with-animals/working-with-cattle/safe-cattle-
handling-guide/#lf-doc-17084)

primary goal in both cases: keep everything chill.

